# disneyworld annual pass



## myip (Feb 20, 2006)

I am thinking of getting an annual pass.  I can't seem to find more information than this generic data from disney website.

If I buy 1 annual pass, can all the member of my family be able to have early entry to the theme park?  How much is the theme park parking?  What does it mean by convenient walt Disney world transportation?  Do they park your car in a  different area than folks without a annual pass?  We also want to go to Cirque du Soleil, do we get some discount there?  What about about dinner and restaurant in disney?  Where can I find more details on the annual pass?

=========
Every Annual Pass provides:
• Unlimited admission* for 365 days to the four Disney Theme Parks: Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney-MGM Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park
• The flexibility to go from Theme Park to Theme Park on the same day
• A wide array of Passholder benefits
• Theme Park parking included
• Convenient Walt Disney World® transportation – monorails, ferryboats, and motor coaches
*Excludes separately priced activities and events

When an Annual Pass is ordered an exchange certificate will be sent by mail. The Annual Pass can be redeemed at any Walt Disney World® Theme Park ticket window by presenting the exchange certificate and a valid photo ID. The Annual Pass is good for 365 days from exchange certificate redemption.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Annual passes do not allow you early entry into the park*

Only Disney guests, those staying on Disney properties, get early entry to various parks throughout the week.  Annual passholders get free parking, but not preferred parking.  We have to park with everyone else.

There are some two-for-one discounts for Fantasia mini golf and a small discount for some restaurants and one store in Downtown Disney.  Parking is now $9 at Disney and Universal now.  If you go into Disney ten days, that is $90 you have saved, so those passes are getting more valuable all the time.   We also bought a Universal preferred annual pass for parking and discounts.  Rick has the preferred pass, I got a regular annual pass. The Universal annual passes are an incredible bargain, if you go just four days a year, the pass pays off.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2006)

the WDW transportation system has always been linked to their tickets.

that is just what
Convenient Walt Disney World® transportation – monorails, ferryboats, and motor coaches

if you park hop to other parks or go visit WDW resorts - this is an added feature - if you don't then it means nothing to you.

the annual pass use to be a great bargin. If you went more than 7 days it was better.

the annual pass will be $441.98

you can get a 10 day MYW tickets with park hopper and no expiry for $410.03.

this to me is a better bargin.

I get a $100 discount off annual passes (DVC member) so the annual pass at present is a better bargain for me.

right now the parking fee is $9 per day (not visit) - so $90 would be the amount of parking - but remember you can make the MYW last for a couple of years. the annual pass is only good for one year.

here is a more descriptive
http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwticketprices.html#myw

disney is getting ready nasty with their discounts. This year only AP and AAA have gotten discounts (plus Florida resident). No discounts except AAA have been announced past April. I would think there would be new discounts with Disney who knows?

if you stay at Disney - WDW resorts and this includes DVC. the parking is free. Plus you get EXM - this is the early entry but also the late entry (which I like better). Early entry is 1 hour and late entry is 3 hours. here is a link for it.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/calendar/extraMagicHour?id=CalendarExtraMagicHoursPage

Disney also has the DME - disney magical express - so you don't have to pay for airport transportation. Disney is take you back and forth to the airport for free. that plus their transportation means you don't need a car.
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/resorts/resortOther?id=ResortBenefitsPage


----------



## myip (Feb 20, 2006)

We will be staying at the SSR in the 2nd week.  How early can I check in?  Can I go there early in the morning to register?  Which car rental company that I can drop off the car at Disneyworld instead of the airport?


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 21, 2006)

you can check in as early at 7 am.

why even rent a car?

if you are flying Disney has DME - Disney magical express that will take you back and forth to the airport for free.

for groceries some of us like

www.wegoshop.com - cheaper than renting a car.

the only car rental on site at Disney is National/Alamo.

that say I think their is a budget and dollar over in the DD hotels.

www.downtowndisneyhotels.com

which are within walking distance of SSR.


----------

